# Ivy has been Adopted!



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's for Ivy! 

I have a question...did you find a new home for Francine? I don't see her name mentioned in your siggy?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Getting tired of that question! lol

She was not my dog- she was my husband's dog. She is aggressive and not safe with children, so he had me rehome her. She's fine. Wasn't my choice, but I agree with it in the end.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Getting tired of that question! lol
> 
> She was not my dog- she was my husband's dog. She is aggressive and not safe with children, so he had me rehome her. She's fine. Wasn't my choice, but I agree with it in the end.


I'm sorry. I hadn't seen it asked and thought maybe she was a foster you found a home for. Glad she's alright.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No prob. Just always makes me sad


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great job!! So glad you found Ivy a furever family!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what happy news!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Great news!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

yay for Ivy! May she live happily ever after


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna-Great Job!!

How did this family find out about Ivy?
So Glad for her.

Can you help me find Copper in NC a home-I don't have your touch!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can try- it's harder up there, though.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is wonderful news. So glad for Ivy. I cant wait to see pictures of her once she has gotten the weight off.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice work Jenna. You do some great work down there in the sunny south. There are so many dogs that owe their life to you. You will surely be the first person to be literally smothered at the Rainbow Bridge. :


----------

